# low rider bike on a budget



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

what i started wit bought at the local swapmeet




















first and last attempt to air brush i lost my touch frisket is cut out night mare b 4 xmas them i was gonna do










sprayed the white










frisket peeled off that's ass far as i got messed up on the air brushing shading 











i sanded it down and sprayed it flat white and went to work wit the pen boog inspired bike


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

still need the rear to finish it and clear it and all the other bike parts are on their way


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

first of all, that looks pretty tight. Second of all...Are we supposed to believe that you were first gonna airbrush that horrible looking cutout...then all of a sudden you have a tight looking drawing? C'mon fool, whose your friends name who hooked you up?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

let me know what you think thanks alratoz


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

some pretty clean work with a pen.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

haha homie i used to air brush back in the day ive been drawing like crazy with the pen trying to get my skills down to tattoo check out my topic in the art forum search my name and thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cool stuff.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks good, different but I like it.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

yea i think the pen gave it a grate look that i was looking for rather than that messed up airbrush attempt the pen gave it more of a street tag look


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

didnt know KRYLON made airbrushes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2009, 10:10 PM~14871887
> *didnt know KRYLON made airbrushes
> *


is it true all krylon spray tips are female tips now?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks tight, are you gonna do the skirts too?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

HOW CAN DRAW OVER THE FRAME WITH A PEN WONT THAT CHIP THE PAINT? I KNO ITS A DUMB QUESTION JUST CURIOUS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

*VERY* nice ...im doing my next lowrider bike with sharpie creations...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN ON THE FUKCING DRAWINGS THATS SOME SICK ASS SHIT


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 25 2009, 03:51 AM~14872682
> *looks tight, are you gonna do the skirts too?
> *



yea those are next haven't had time i was gonna do them last night but was in the er wit my daughter


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Aug 25 2009, 10:28 AM~14874773
> *HOW CAN DRAW OVER THE FRAME WITH A PEN WONT THAT CHIP THE PAINT? I KNO ITS A DUMB QUESTION JUST CURIOUS
> *



no it wont chip the paint if the paint is dry enough and sprayed right its flat white gloss paint wont let you draw wit a pen only sharpy but i really did not like sharpy the way it came out


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2009, 11:10 PM~14871887
> *didnt know KRYLON made airbrushes
> *



they dont that was the flat black base i was using :biggrin:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

starting the bottom out just like a tattoo wit the tracing paper


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

the skirts are done


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drivebye_@Aug 24 2009, 10:48 PM~14871707
> *what i started wit bought at the local swapmeet
> 
> 
> ...


is it airbrush


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

no its wit the pen in the pic homie


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

thats so narly


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

*...Should Of Left The Frame Blue,Never Knew Swapmeets Sold Frames Like That.

Artwork Is Nice....Pen? I Know Your Fuckin Hand Was Killin You. Just Need Some Clean White Walls and Polish Up The Rims and Its A Nice Crusier.*


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Sep 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15090198
> *...Should Of Left The Frame Blue,Never Knew Swapmeets Sold Frames Like That.
> 
> Artwork Is Nice....Pen? I Know Your Fuckin Hand Was Killin You. Just Need Some Clean White Walls and Polish Up The Rims and Its A Nice Crusier.
> *



yea some times you get lucky and find something cool at the swap, and nah i been drawing wit the pen for awhile know. that's exactly what its going to be a cruiser am going to redo my daughters i did hers wit a sharpie pen but the pen does better at shading ill post pics of her bike late thanks for the complements


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drivebye_@Sep 11 2009, 01:40 PM~15051280
> *the skirts are done
> 
> 
> ...



 I luv the way you wrote that HUSTLER word :cheesy:


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Question y did the bondo crack? And what can I do to prevent this never mind that my account got banned ot :uh:


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lil bike broken.down the other in.processes redoing both of them..


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Did ain't take care of the bikes I left em.in the yard out side..they got rained on and everything....but now I got a bigger place ..with a room all to my self do am.a redo both and keep.wen indoors


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Am going with a flt blk and red ratrod look....

Should I spray the entire rim red of just the spokes or visa versa?


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Question y did the bondo crack? And what can I do to prevent this never mind that my account got banned ot :uh:


What ever is under the bondo was not strong enough, Looks like the crack. You can prevent that buy welding differently.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

:worship: Niiiiice !


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kiloz said:


> What ever is under the bondo was not strong enough, Looks like the crack. You can prevent that buy welding differently.


Oh ok that sucks...not.really wanting.to take.off the bondo..good thing its just to cruz the block with my kid


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pure Lowridin said:


> :worship: Niiiiice !


Thanks hope you likes it when I get it redone again


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey man i did something similar to mines but with a sharpie , and when a little water hit it the ink ran off.... Don't you think it will happen to your the same specially with a pen.??


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Hey man i did something similar to mines but with a sharpie , and when a little water hit it the ink ran off.... Don't you think it will happen to your the same specially with a pen.??


Nah I put like two cans of clear on it..I did it lightly ..the first time I sprayed it pretty thick and it ran took the ink off... redid it and bearly sprayed the clear on it let it dry ..till I saw it has a nice shine then I just sprayed the hell out of it

It you look at the above faded pic it held up pretty good for a year just sitting out side in the weather


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Fyi I also did one with a sharpie..my daughter's bike..the clear coat in a can just ran it like hell sharpie+clear coat=no good

Pen+clear lil by lil=pretty good

Am sure it would of held better if I put it inside or covered it..Not just left out laying out side


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I fuked up and did not wear a mask and caught a respiratory infect

This is just the start..till I get better lesson learned.... lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

DAMN, too bad the bondo cracked and sat outside. hopefully it will get you motivated to build another one. excellent drawing skills.


----------

